# So, looks like I need to chill out or something..



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

Went to the hospital the other night. I had been having heartaches for like the last two weeks. It all started when I got in this huge fight with my ex girlfriend a while back. Anyways, doctor diagnosed me with anxiety disorder. I gotta keep on the down low for a while. Anyone else ever get this? How do you cope with it?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

find something to occupy your mind, and listen to strange new music. go to some really weird places and take photos. avoid people at all costs. take time off work even if you cant afford to. see if you can drive from st catharines to oshawa in an hour and a half. dont eat any pills. write poetry. go to a bar and get in a fight. hike out into the nearest forested area, trap or shoot a small mammal or game bird, skin it and eat it. smile and treat every woman you cross paths with as if she is the only one in the world. drink beer and play a guitar.:smile:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

You don't have anxiety disorder, you have an ex-girlfriend. Avoid all contact with her. Take all that hurt and turn it into music. Turn lead into gold. You'll be fine.

:rockon:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I kind of have something like this but it doesn't affect my heart, it goes to the stomach and it gets all knotted up and I feel like shit for a good portion of the day. Been happening since I can remember.

If you go to your regular doctor he'll probably recommend counselling, I've personally never done it but I do know a few people from my step dad's family who have and say it's helped a lot, they don't even have the little attacks anymore. From what they've told me it's not like a crazy in the head kind of doctor that'll give you pills and kick you out the door... it's just a person who asks questions and listens to what you've got to say to the point where all the anxiety is gone. And it's free as long as you don't miss the appointment (yay for OHIP lol). 

After atleast 10 years of the shit I've got decent control over it, rarely happens now. But when it does I give myself 5 seconds to be anxious, remind myself whatever is causing the anxiety or stress isn't going to kill me and then I go about my business. Sometimes I mix it with music, either playing or listening... both seem to work. Luckily we have these new space age things called MP3 players that can go anywhere haha.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

fraser said:


> find something to occupy your mind, and listen to strange new music. go to some really weird places and take photos. avoid people at all costs. take time off work even if you cant afford to. see if you can drive from st catharines to oshawa in an hour and a half. dont eat any pills. write poetry. go to a bar and get in a fight. hike out into the nearest forested area, trap or shoot a small mammal or game bird, skin it and eat it. smile and treat every woman you cross paths with as if she is the only one in the world. drink beer and play a guitar.:smile:


Fraser! Really! How could you?! Please don't take your frustration out on some poor unsuspecting little animal. Now, the part about treating women well.... I'm okay with that LOL

Marshallman, lots and lots of people have generalized anxiety disorder. You'd be surprised how common it is. You can't avoid daily stress (i.e. the ex-girlfriend) because there will always be an ex-girlfriend, an ex-wife, a bad boss, a snarky co-worker, etc. Your best bet is to find a way to alleviate stress through healthy means like exercise. Like I said, you're in good company.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I second the exercise recommendation. There's nothing like a vigorous workout to relieve stress and anxiety. There's nothing like an ex-girlfriend, ex-wife or micro-managing shithead of a boss to push you over the edge and make you want to snap. Don't snap - exercise instead. And play yer damn guitar! Good luck man, it will pass. :banana:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

sorry Gilliangirl but its part of the twelve step tour to enightenment.
watch this beautiful video-
this tune made me cry.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYevwtq_y30&feature=related
he is not john denver, yet he is better than john denver.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

fraser said:


> find something to occupy your mind, and listen to strange new music. go to some really weird places and take photos. avoid people at all costs. take time off work even if you cant afford to. see if you can drive from st catharines to oshawa in an hour and a half. dont eat any pills. write poetry. go to a bar and get in a fight. hike out into the nearest forested area, trap or shoot a small mammal or game bird, skin it and eat it. smile and treat every woman you cross paths with as if she is the only one in the world. drink beer and play a guitar.:smile:


Yep,...that's what *I* do!


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

fraser said:


> find something to occupy your mind, and listen to strange new music. go to some really weird places and take photos. avoid people at all costs. take time off work even if you cant afford to. see if you can drive from st catharines to oshawa in an hour and a half. dont eat any pills. write poetry. go to a bar and get in a fight. hike out into the nearest forested area, trap or shoot a small mammal or game bird, skin it and eat it. smile and treat every woman you cross paths with as if she is the only one in the world. drink beer and play a guitar.:smile:


Dude!! You got a lock on it!! 

Brian


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

marshallman said:


> Went to the hospital the other night. I had been having heartaches for like the last two weeks. It all started when I got in this huge fight with my ex girlfriend a while back. Anyways, doctor diagnosed me with anxiety disorder. I gotta keep on the down low for a while. Anyone else ever get this? How do you cope with it?


Until about two years ago I would have posted a little quip to this as well. But not now. About two years ago I bolted up out of bed with my heart pounding, sweating, my arm was numb and I was having trouble breathing. I thought I was having a heart attack. I was over in Michigan at the time. I ended up at the hospital and after checking me out they told me I was having an anxiety attack. I had never had anything like that happen to me in my life.

It happened a few times more within about a 5 month period. It would last about 30 minutes sometimes more. It started to get worse and more frequent to the point I could not leave the house. I would get so dizzy and my vision was so blurred I could not drive. I had gone to the doctor several times by then and we finally arrived at the fact that I had a anxiety disorder, which made me feel even worse because no matter how much I tried I could not control it or stop it. I finally stumbled upon a drug called Paxil. After the 3rd day I was on it the anxiety attacks stopped. I have not had one since.

I am, or was a huge non believer in all this anxiety stuff. I used to say "hey, life is stressful, shape up" but I tell you this thing brought me to a stand still in life. I could not function. So if you are experiencing the same thing, my sympathy goes out to you. If it gets to the point it is affecting your life in the way it did mine, ask your doctor about Paxil. It totally removed the attacks for me.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Our spiritual leader! Fraser! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

marshallman said:


> Went to the hospital the other night. I had been having heartaches for like the last two weeks. It all started when I got in this huge fight with my ex girlfriend a while back. Anyways, doctor diagnosed me with anxiety disorder. I gotta keep on the down low for a while. Anyone else ever get this? How do you cope with it?


...i deal with a lot of anxiety. the tools i use to fight it are a nutritious diet, lots of exercise, _plenty of sleep_ and a passion for music and life.

the most dramatic changes in my life came when i realized/recognized/determined who i was and what i wanted.

-dh


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i deal with a lot of anxiety. the tools i use to fight it are a nutritious diet, lots of exercise, _plenty of sleep_ and a passion for music and life.
> 
> *the most dramatic changes in my life came when i realized/recognized/determined who i was and what i wanted.*
> 
> -dh


I think you stumbled on the secret of life there. People call it many things but that about sums it up.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I don't wanna be a downer, but sometimes medication can be required to get 'over that hump', to get some clarity to figure out your situation. I HATE the idea of taking meds, but if I hadn't I wouldn't be here right now. The Anxiety was affecting me so much that I couldn't function on any level. That led to depression and everything just went to hell for me. The meds really helped me break through the wall.

I am not advocating anything, I am just saying if you think things are getting too bad. seek help. It's a horrible problem to have.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I don't wanna be a downer, but sometimes medication can be required to get 'over that hump', ........


I will have to agree with you on that TDU. They did get me thru a very dangerous time but getting off them was extremely important too. I tell myself that I will never take them again and I believe that because I had learned how to recognize my depression and deal with it.

And to what David said, I would like to add that once *I* accepted who I was, everything else just fell into place. The changes were incredible. I thank the Lord every day for this life. :smile:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Exactly. They shouldn't be looked on as a cure, nor a permanent thing. But they can clear your mind and give you a chance to focus on helping yourself. If you were on them, I'm sure you know it can get to the point where you just aren't able to figure out what's wrong or how to get better. Unfortunatly a lot of people just can't figure out what's going on, and don't get treatment. I never thought in a million years I could have these kind of problems.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Jeez man, she is your EX-girlfriend. Absolutely no reason to get stressed over an EX. Walk away, don't keep trying to get her back.

Reward yourself. Figure out how much money you would be spending taking her to dinner, shows, whatever. Set the money aside as if you did spend it. Set your sights on a piece of gear you really want but didn't think you could afford. Buy it.

IMO music is one of the best ways to chill out. Except for maybe the down and dirty jump-off-the-bridge blues, or the I-ran-over-my-dog-and-crashed-my-1/2-ton country.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

dwagar said:


> Jeez man, she is your EX-girlfriend. Absolutely no reason to get stressed over an EX. Walk away, don't keep trying to get her back.
> 
> Reward yourself. Figure out how much money you would be spending taking her to dinner, shows, whatever. Set the money aside as if you did spend it. Set your sights on a piece of gear you really want but didn't think you could afford. Buy it.
> 
> IMO music is one of the best ways to chill out. Except for maybe the down and dirty jump-off-the-bridge blues, or the I-ran-over-my-dog-and-crashed-my-1/2-ton country.


It all sounds easy, but it got so severe in my case that I couldn't even pick up a guitar. EVERYTHING caused anxiety attacks. Really really low point in my life.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

marshallman said:


> How do you cope with it?


Really really good weed.

CT.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Break ups are really good for learning a new instrument. Just use the same tunes you already know and just apply them to the new _ _ _ _ _ . 

Nothing like plunking a big ol' Hammond and leslie where the fluffy dog use to live :smile:
,
Failing that let's go visit Coco tone ..... he" s got a plan


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the great replies guys. I'll take alot of your advise on future situations.

It's weird, because ever since that the doctor told me it was only anxiety, my heart is really better. Happens only a couple of times a day now, and I just take a deep breath, or distract myself. I thought I was going to die of a heart attack during the last two weeks. 

The thing with my ex is that she's also my daughter's mom... So even if I would want to get rid of her completly, I really can't. She never got over the fact that I dumped her. She's the one that cheated on me for christ's sake ?:smile:

Anyways, I'm moving on with my life, taking it one day at a time, trying not to break someone's neck during the process.:banana:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I think you stumbled on the secret of life there. People call it many things but that about sums it up.


...i think you do have to "stumble" on it, as you say. 

if someone had said to me "figure out who you are and what you want, and your life will suddenly make perfect sense", i would have said, "yeah, sure".

-dh


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I suffered through this stuff as well and finaly got medication....before medication if i was having a panic attack with jumbled up thoughts, the only thing that would help was inflicting pain on myself, like pinching my leg hard to distract my brain....I was that bad. Hope this helps if you get a severe attack try to remember this.


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> I suffered through this stuff as well and finaly got medication....before medication if i was having a panic attack with jumbled up thoughts, the only thing that would help was inflicting pain on myself, like pinching my leg hard to distract my brain....I was that bad. Hope this helps if you get a severe attack try to remember this.



Man, that's sick. Hope you're alright now.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

marshallman said:


> Man, that's sick. Hope you're alright now.


Hope you're both doin' ok. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I second the exercise recommendation. There's nothing like a vigorous workout to relieve stress and anxiety. There's nothing like an ex-girlfriend, ex-wife or micro-managing shithead of a boss to push you over the edge and make you want to snap. Don't snap - exercise instead. And play yer damn guitar! Good luck man, it will pass. :banana:


Yes, yes, and yes...and by 'vigorous' he means the kind where you push yourself to your limits for 30 minutes (gradually increase the amount of time you workout over the next few sessions). That releases endorphin (short for endogenous and morphine (ie. a morphine like substance from within the body)), which makes you feel pretty darned good for several hours (and pretty high for the first few hours). That's what Arnold was talking about when he was talking about feeling 'the pump'. If you don't feel any different after your workout, you have to turn it up a notch (you don't have to workout until you puke, though).


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

marshallman said:


> Man, that's sick. Hope you're alright now.


doing great now thanks...took up cycling, even in winter


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

SCREEM said:


> doing great now thanks...took up cycling, even in winter


Cycling can be addictive. The guys I know that are cyclists complain if they only have time to ride 40km a day.


----------

